# 2006-2007 Regular Season Schedule & Results



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Overall Record 47-26*

*March* Record 13-3
3/02 @ Denver - Preview - Thread - W - Recap No YM
3/03 vs San Antonio - Preview - Thread - L - Recap No YM
3/05 @ Cleveland YM Back!
3/07 @ Boston - Preview - Thread - W - Recap
3/09 vs New Jersey - Preview - Thread - W - Recap
3/11 vs Orlando - Preview - Thread - W 103-92 - Recap
3/12 @ Phoenix - Preview - Thread - L 103-82 - Recap
3/14 vs LA Clippers - Preview - Thread - W 109-105 - Recap
3/16 @ Toronto - Preview - Thread - W 114-100 - Recap
3/18 @ Philadelphia - Preview - Thread - W 124-74 - Recap
3/20 vs Indiana - Preview - Thread - W 86-76 - Recap
3/22 vs Detroit
3/25 @ New Orleans
3/26 vs Milwaukee
3/28 @ LA Clippers
3/30 @ LA Lakers

*April*
4/01 vs Utah 
4/04 vs Golden State 
4/06 vs Portland 
4/08 @ Sacramento
4/09 @ Seattle
4/11 @ Portland 
4/14 vs New Orleans
4/16 vs Phoenix 
4/18 @ Utah


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great thread idea! Would rep if i could, but cant lol


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Great thread idea! Would rep if i could, but cant lol


ditto


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help in keeping this up DTM! I appreciate it :cheers:


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

okay this is random.. but look at the pattern created by our wins and losses.. in november.. it was one loss, one win, one loss, four wins, repeat! In december so far its two wins one loss two wins one loss... how weird is that! LOL

Edit.. no more pattern.. I don't know if I am relieved or saddened... as it means we lost when we should have won.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

DTM...I changed it from green cause every time we did that they lost! LOL I did it before today's game too...

call me superstitious but it if works I am sticking with it!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

FINE! You are superstitious, but I don't really care. lol
Anyway, nice working with you.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*NOVEMBER* - Record 10-5
11/01 @ Utah - Preview - Thread- L 97-107 - Recap
11/04 vs Dallas - Preview - Thread - W 107-76 - Recap
11/05 @ New Orleans/Oklahoma City - Preview - Thread - L 90-96 - Recap
11/07 @ Memphis - Preview - Thread - W 80-86 - Recap
11/08 @ Milwaukee - Preview - Thread - W 93-97 - Recap
11/10 vs New York Preview - Thread - W 103-94 - Recap
11/12 @ Miami Preview - Thread - W 94-72 - Recap
11/14 vs San Antonio Preview - Thread - L 92-84 - Recap
11/16 vs Chicago Preview - Thread - W 100-101 - Recap
11/18 @ Detroit Preview - Thread - L 92-104 - Recap
11/20 @ New York Preview - Thread - W 97-90 - Recap
11/22 vs Washington Preview - Thread -W 86-82 - Recap
11/25 vs Memphis Preview - Thread - W 85-76 - Recap
11/28 vs Minnesota Preview - Thread - W 82-75 - Recap
11/29 @ Phoenix Preview - Thread - L 91-102 - Recap


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*DECEMBER* - Record 9-7
12/02 vs Cleveland Preview - Thread - W 81-63 - Recap
12/05 vs Golden State Preview - Thread - W 118-90 - Recap
12/06 @ Minnesota Preview - Thread - L 84-90 - Recap
12/08 @ Charlotte Preview - Thread - W 92-62 - Recap
12/09 @ Washington Preview - Thread - W 114-109 - Recap
12/12 vs Los Angeles Preview - Thread - L 102-94 - Recap No TM
12/14 @ Golden State Preview - Thread - L 109-107 - Recap No TM
12/15 @ Los Angeles Preview - Thread - L 101-112 - Recap No TM
12/17 @ Los Angeles Preview - Thread - W 108-103 - Recap No TM
12/20 @ Portland Preview - Thread - L 87-89 - Recap No TM
12/22 @ San Antonio Preview - Thread - W 97-78 - Recap No TM
12/23 vs Los Angeles Preview - Thread -L 98-93 - Recap No TM or YM
12/26 @ Indiana Preview - Thread - L 81-76 - Recap No YM
12/27 @ New Jersey Preview - Thread - W 96-71 - Recap No YM
12/29 vs Atlanta Preview - Thread - W 94-68 - Recap No YM
12/31 vs Memphis Preview - Thread - W 111-109 - Recap No YM


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*JANUARY* - Record 10-4
01/03 vs Seattle - Preview - Thread - W 103-96 - Recap No YM
01/05 vs Utah - Preview - Thread - W 100-86 - Recap No YM
01/07 @ Minnesota - Preview - Thread - L 103-99 - Recap No YM
01/08 @ Chicago - Preview - Thread - W 84-77 - Recap No YM
01/10 vs Los Angeles - Preview - Thread - W 102-77 - Recap No YM
01/12 @ Denver - Preview - Thread - W 90-86 - Recap No YM
01/13 @ Sacramento - Preview - Thread - W 115-111 - Recap No YM
01/16 @ Dallas - Preview - Thread - 109-96 - Recap No YM
01/17 vs Phoenix - Preview - Thread - 100-91 - Recap No YM or TM 
01/20 vs Denver - Preview - Thread - L 113-121 - Recap No YM 
01/24 @ San Antonio - Preview - Thread - W 90-85 - Recap No YM
01/26 vs Portland - Preview - Thread - W 99-69 - Recap No YM
01/29 vs Philadelphia - Preview - Thread - W 105-84 - Recap No YM
01/31 vs Seattle - Preview - Thread - W 102-112 - Recap No YM


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*FEBRUARY *Record 6-6
2/03 vs New Orleans/Oklahoma City Preview - Thread - L 87-74 - Recap No YM
2/05 vs Minnesota Preview - Thread - W 105-77 - Recap No YM(20 games out for Yao)
2/06 @ Memphis - Preview - Thread - W 98-90 - Recap No YM
2/09 @ Dallas - Preview - Thread - L 74-95 - Recap No YM
2/10 vs Charlotte - Preview - Thread - W 104-83 - Recap No YM
2/13 vs Sacramento - Preview - Thread - W 109-104 - Recap No YM
2/15 vs Dallas - Preview - Thread - L 80-77 - Recap No YM
All Star Break
2/21 vs Miami - Preview - Thread - W - Recap No YM
2/23 @ Atlanta - Preview - Thread - L - Recap No YM
2/25 @ Orlando - Preview - Thread - W - Recap No YM (8 weeks out)
2/26 vs Boston - Preview - Thread - L - Recap No YM or TM
2/28 vs Toronto - Preview - Thread - L - Recap No YM (out 30 games)


----------

